# Cloud is losing quills.



## zoologist (Sep 2, 2008)

....occasionally.

The first and second time i noticed he lost a quill was when i was rubbing him down from a bath. the third time he lost a quill was when i pulled him out of my pocket (large, hoodie pocket) a quill was left behind.

i know its not normal for hedgies to lose their quills after they're adults so i'm wondering if i have anything to worry about.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

If it is one quill every now and then, then it is normal. Hedgehogs will occasionally shed an adult quill. If there are multiple quills, and the frequency increases, then you need to worry about a health problem and take your hedgehog to a veterinarian.


----------



## zoologist (Sep 2, 2008)

bumping this up a bit.

So far as to date Cloud has lost about 6 quills that i've noticed over the past month. so now here are the questions:

is this normal (what is the normal amount to lose monthly?)
do i need to take him to the vet
what could be wrong with him?

thanks


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2008)

Sounds normal.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I don't think losing odd quills here and there is anything to worry about.

If he continues losing them, increasingly, it would probably be good to have looked at.


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

i freaked out when my hedgie lost 3 quills and she is 3yrs but i reaserched it and it was nothing to worry about.


----------

